# What's wrong with my English boxwoods



## Durso81 (Apr 10, 2018)

So we just planted these English variegated boxwoods about 3-4 weeks ago. All 3 of them the leaves are turning this brownish color. 1 looks horrible and almost the leaves have done this, the other 2 are not as bad. They are not dryed up or curling like it needs water, we have had allot of rain.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Did down carefully and check the roots on one of them. Do they look dead or are they green roots still would be my first question.


----------



## Durso81 (Apr 10, 2018)

Ecks from Tex said:


> Did down carefully and check the roots on one of them. Do they look dead or are they green roots still would be my first question.


Thanks I will look at checking the roots. But aren't roots normally a whitish brown color not green?


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Durso81 said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> > Did down carefully and check the roots on one of them. Do they look dead or are they green roots still would be my first question.
> ...


Yes, I guess to clarify when I said "green" I meant "alive" and not the actual color green. My fault I should have been more clear!


----------

